# Herret now makes target grips for the Mark IV 22/45



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been looking ever since I bought my Mark IV 22/45 a year ago for some target grips. Last week I found them. Really fit well and look beautiful. Nice Walnut grips.


----------

